# Virtual WiFi disconnects after sometime



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi there, this is my first question on TSF and I hope this will be solved soon by the awesome experts 

So, I own a TP-link Usb WiFi adapter (TL-WN321G) and I want to use my win 7 as a virtual WiFi. I've tried Connectify, Virtual router etc. And even TP- link's utility for a virtual hotspot on my win 7.

In all these, WiFi connects, I can browse on my phone but after sometime the connection drops, WiFi disconnects and then connects again, making the WiFi useless.

I then tested virtual WiFi on my old win xp, using Tp- link's utility and its working flawlessly. I tested with all security types (WPA, WPA2, WEP) and also tested encryptions (Tkip, aes) as I can change these in tp-link's utility program in win xp unlike in win 7.

I'm facing problem only in my win 7.

Any help please?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I see your Adapter shows as discontinued, it just may not be fully compatible with Win7. Have you contacted TP-Link support?


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, it is compatible with Windows 7.

And i'm only having problems in my Windows 7 pc.

Its working fine in my old pc with Windows xp as I said in original post.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

We need to check your wireless signal strength and channel, download and run Xirrus WiFi inspector, then post a screen shot.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

alpenadiver said:


> We need to check your wireless signal strength and channel, download and run Xirrus WiFi inspector, then post a screen shot.
> 
> Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus


I'm using the adapter for a virtual WiFi hotspot to share my pc's internet on my phone.
And I'm getting excellent signal strength, that's what my phone says.

Edit:
I managed to get a screenshot from my phone quickly that shows the signal strength


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

You may be getting another signal from a nearby WiFi AP operating on the same channel, WiFi Inspector will list any nearby WiFi Access Points transmitting near you.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Nope, there is not a single WiFi except mine


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Bump, Please help :s


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please give us a xirrus screenshot from the windows 7 pc please.

Also please post an *ipconfig /all* for us to review from the windows 7 pc.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Please give us a xirrus screenshot from the windows 7 pc please.
> 
> Also please post an *ipconfig /all* for us to review from the windows 7 pc.


Ok so i downloaded the Xirus Inspector and this is what i got :









Just because i'm not connecting my PC with a wifi, but i'm using my PC as a WiFi Hotspot to share the internet connection that i have on my PC with my phone.

However i managed to get a WiFi analyzer on my phone. Here is what i got.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's ipconfig /all



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Bump. Please help, i'm still having the same problem


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

First make sure you are using the latest V5 drivers available here: TL-WN321G - Welcome to TP-LINK

Second, if you leave the computer running while you are not using it, i suspect that windows is shutting down the device to conserve power. So go to (once the driver update is done) start --> "right-click" on computer --> manage --> in left hand tab; device manager --> expand "network adapters" group --> find your USB WiFi adapter ( i have no idea what windows will call it) --> "right-click" properties --> power management tab --> uncheck "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power". See if that makes a difference.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> First make sure you are using the latest V5 drivers available here: TL-WN321G - Welcome to TP-LINK
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying!

first, as you said V5 Drivers, on the TP-link website they say only to download the drivers of your adapter version. Mine is V4 and its latest.

Second, yes i unchecked the box "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power", but still its the same :sad:


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

This looks like your problem connection:
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F8-D1-11-16-B3-6E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1d92:8010:c6e3:710c%21(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.64.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 754503953
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-AE-86-31-00-E0-1C-3C-35-33

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.64.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : *Media disconnected*
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F8-D1-11-16-B3-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Your TP-Link shows "Media Disconnected", and your Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2 is not showing a Gateway. Double check all your settings.


----------



## M76 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem, did you find any fix?

I'm nearing the end of my patience with this crap :banghead:


----------

